# Polish GROM



## Ravage (Sep 2, 2010)

As with most of my countrys Special Operations Forces, photos of GROM are rare, especially those taken during missions/operations.
These two were taken in Ghansi not long ago:












Provides a small up-to-date glimpse into the Units equpiment.

Still, one must ask him self: how is it that a Tier1 SOF/CT unit is being photographed, and photos posted on the internetz for the world to see....


----------



## Ravage (Sep 3, 2010)

One more:


----------



## Ravage (Sep 15, 2010)

CT/HR training in Poland in preporations for Euro 2012.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 1, 2011)

A few photos of G from work at home:
















......and abroad:


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 1, 2011)

You wannabe, Rav! ;)


----------



## Mack PL (Feb 17, 2011)

Training before Afghanistan
http://www.gazetaprawna.pl/wiadomosci/grafika/488298,60045,grom_w_akcji_zobacz_zdjecia.html


----------



## Ravage (Feb 17, 2011)

New toys...hopefully gucci wear will not affect other things....


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 17, 2011)

Those guys have a lot of flair


----------



## Robal2pl (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.wojskaspecjalne.mil.pl/2..._klich_na_cwiczeniu_zolnierzy_grom.html?ln=pl

Official news form the event (in Polish) + some slightly different pics.
According to news, in another (9th) ISAF rotation, we'll send GROM , 1 PSK and team from  Formoza (naval commandos)


----------



## jasion (Apr 5, 2011)

Robal2pl said:


> http://www.wojskaspecjalne.mil.pl/24,more,184-skorpion_ix_–_minister_klich_na_cwiczeniu_zolnierzy_grom.html?ln=pl
> 
> Official news form the event (in Polish) + some slightly different pics.
> According to news, in another (9th) ISAF rotation, we'll send GROM , 1 PSK and team from  Formoza (naval commandos)


Here is the movie:




GROM soldiers practice before the mission in Afghanistan


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great pics and video.


----------



## Ravage (May 20, 2011)

Probably from Afghanistan:


----------



## pardus (May 20, 2011)

What's the cannon on the humvee?



Ravage said:


>


----------



## mike_cos (May 20, 2011)

HMG Utes NSV-12,7






Caliber: 12,7 x109 mm
Weight: 25 kg gun body, 41 kg on tripod 6T7
with 50 rounds of ammunition
Length: 1560 mm (1900 mm on 6T7 tripod)
Length of barrel: 1346 mm
Power: 50 round belt
Rate of fire: 700-800 rounds per minute


----------



## pardus (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## jasion (May 22, 2011)

Members of Poland's elite Special Forces Unit GROM and the Polish Air Force undergo a fast rope deployment drill before their next mission in Afghanistan, at a training field in Wegrzyn May 20, 2011. Picture taken May 20, 2011.


----------



## Ravage (May 27, 2011)

Show and tell during our SOF anniversary


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (May 27, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 1, 2011)

Combat Medic training with the rest of Polish 'missionaries' from ISAF





















It strikes me how 'small' this GROM dude is. Guess it's all in the head.


----------



## Mack PL (Jun 2, 2011)

Ravage said:
			
		

> It strikes me how 'small' this GROM dude is. Guess it's all in the head.



Hi, do you mean this guy on the ground? Judging by his helmet he's not from GROM, but I may be wrong of course. Anyway, not only GROM guys were allowed to participate in this training, so he could be from different SOF unit(eg 1st Reg or NIL).


----------



## Ravage (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not talking about that particular photo.


----------



## Mack PL (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 14, 2011)

A few pix from the Units 21st Bday.
As always, it's an ocasion to show off their new toys.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## dknob (Jul 11, 2011)

idk why you guys torture yourself with the latin alphabet and a slavic language. Wouldn't cyrillic be so much easier? You should work on getting that changed Ravage


----------



## Ravage (Jul 11, 2011)

I would say the same about you Americans - your burgers and fries and all


----------



## dknob (Jul 12, 2011)

i dont think cyrillic would do well with the english language


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Aug 14, 2011)

Ops just before OIF.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 19, 2011)

dknob said:


> i dont think cyrillic would do well with the english language



Things would be so much better if we used phonetic spellings instead of copying the spelling of whomever we borrowed the word from.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## kriss316 (Oct 15, 2011)

Training with Police SWAT unit before EURO 2012.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 13, 2012)

GROMs photo op in Afghanistan:


----------



## Ravage (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Coyote (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome photos!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great photos! 

Looks like they are getting ready in time for the 'Irish Invasion' at the European Football (Soccer) Championships 2012, in Poland/Ukraine! :-"


----------



## Ravage (Jan 20, 2012)

Some show and tell for the Prez:


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Feb 11, 2012)

CT training in Poland with Police. (Combat Team B)


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 11, 2012)

Great pics Rav & Kriss!


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 11, 2012)

Which pics;)?


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 11, 2012)

Missions:

Haiti 1994.











Eastern Slavonia (Croatia) 1996-1998
















Kosovo 2001.






Kuwait 2002-2003.


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 11, 2012)

Iraq 2003-2004.





























































Afghanistan


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)

More pics from President's visit.


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)

GROM and SEAL during U.S. - Polish exercise in the Baltic Sea in 2009.


----------



## kriss316 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Mar 30, 2012)

Paramedic from Combat Team B.






Soldiers from Combat Team A on shooting range.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 30, 2012)

Last one is actualy from another unit.


----------



## kriss316 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kandahar province 2007.


----------



## kriss316 (Apr 13, 2012)

Combat Team B and Police SWAT unit from Gdańsk during training before EURO 2012.


----------



## kriss316 (Apr 16, 2012)

More from the last exercise.


----------



## jasion (Apr 16, 2012)

And movie from last exercise:


----------



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2012)

The unit had a lot of PR problems lately.


----------



## kriss316 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Apr 20, 2012)

Be sure to check out Kruglers blog.
http://krugler-tacphotos.blogspot.com/


----------



## kriss316 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Apr 22, 2012)

Another training before EURO 2012. Combat Team B GROM and Special Response Department from Maritime Border Guard Regional Unit.


----------



## kriss316 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Salt USMC (May 12, 2012)

kriss316 said:


>


 
Goddamn!  Check out that space laser!


----------



## Ravage (May 12, 2012)

How in the hell is he gonna put his cheek on that stock when he's got a compas and a gps straped to it?


----------



## ATJ (May 12, 2012)

I think that he even don't have half of this adds on his rifle usually. Probably all this gun pimping was for the purpose of some porn presentation for MOD minister or etc etc.  We had same problems because some our chiefs usually want to impress politicians who usually don't even have clue in what they are looking...It's bullshit but it's also sometime reality.


----------



## Mack PL (May 24, 2012)

http://www.tampabay.com/specials/2012/photo_galleries/special_operations_demo/

2nd photo, first soldier from the right, I may be wrong but I think he has Grom unit patch and tabs on his right arm.


----------



## Mack PL (May 24, 2012)

more
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/gallery/gallery-e6frewxi-1226366166790?page=13


----------



## Ravage (May 24, 2012)

Medal of Honor: Warfighter Polish edition will feature a GROM modeled cover, pretty neat.


----------



## jasion (May 27, 2012)

Mack PL said:


> http://www.tampabay.com/specials/2012/photo_galleries/special_operations_demo/
> 
> 2nd photo, first soldier from the right, I may be wrong but I think he has Grom unit patch and tabs on his right arm.


And some action vidoe from military assault demonstration at the ISOF 2012 conference in Tampa bay, Florida. The participating SOF teams came from 10 allied nations: Australia, Canada, Brazil, Colombia, Jordan, Norway, Poland, Thailand, the United Arab Emirates, and included American SEALs, Green Berets, Air Force Combat Controllers, and US Marines.


----------



## kriss316 (May 31, 2012)

22th GROM anniversary.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 1, 2012)

A short reportage about 22th GROM's anniversary

http://www.tvn24.pl/wiadomosci-z-kr...-generacji-swietowali-22-urodziny,254984.html 

And more photos


























http://www.special-ops.pl/aktualnosc-galeria/id853,polska-swieto-jw-grom?gal=1&zdjecie=528









































http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.299974323428418.67859.200142436744941&type=1


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3276996647018.2125355.1330534480&type=3



















































http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3276979366586.2125354.1330534480&type=3


----------



## Loki (Jun 1, 2012)

Excellent pics above!


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2012)

Different angle on the show'n tell pic


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2012)

I met a guy who claimed to be Grom years ago. It was during a training event in the states he gave me a coin and we drank a few beers together over a week or so of training. He lives in Warsaw and in fact we will be meeting again next year or so if all goes well. This was the first time I ever heard of the Grom. He was very proficient with his weapons and very knowledgeable. O and could drink like fish. Regardless, very good guy. Here's a picture of the coin he gave me. Later on several years later I met a couple of other guys at another school that claimed to be Grom and they were very professional guys with great senses of humor.


----------



## Mack PL (Jun 5, 2012)

Combat Team A


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2012)

Mack PL said:


> Combat Team A


Is that what the coin says?


----------



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2012)

Oddział Bojowy A, means Combat Team A.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Loki (Jun 6, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Oddział Bojowy A, means Combat Team A.


Cool; thanks guys, I had no idea. We were too busy having fun to discuss all the specifics of the device thingee.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 7, 2012)

Short reportage about GROM's preparation for EURO 2012. 

http://www.tvn24.pl/wiadomosci-z-kraju,3/na-euro-grom-w-gotowosci,256520.html


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 7, 2012)

Different link for the same reportage.

http://www.tvn24.pl/wideo/grom-gotowy-na-euro,363121.html


----------



## Ravage (Jun 7, 2012)

YouTubbed version.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 8, 2012)

From a show n' tell event some time ago.






Courtesy of A. Krugler.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 13, 2012)

Another show for the politicians.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 14, 2012)

More...


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Jun 15, 2012)

Afg.


----------



## kriss316 (Jul 10, 2012)

Afghanistan


























Gen Petelicki funeral ceremony


----------



## kriss316 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2012)

kriss316 said:


>


 
The gentleman in the black ball cap is a skydiver/ swooper.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 16, 2012)

Why would you think that?
One dude in there had a cap with a Trident on it - immediately guys were screaming "DevGru in Poland!"


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Why would you think that?


 
Because I have mad skills.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 16, 2012)

Ah those, Jedi wizardry is beyond my level of comprehension. I went to a public school you know.


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Ah those, Jedi wizardry is beyond my level of comprehension. I went to a public school you know.


 
As did I, Sparky.

Did you ever stop to think I didn't answer your question for a reason? Now you want to be a little "sporty" in your response?

---

A couple of random thoughts on those pictures:
- I'll guess/ hope that they were from a PAO's website and as such are officially released.
- Regardless, they are probably up on a half-a-dozen websites by now and there's no taking those images "back."
- I took one look at the picture and knew that he is a skydiver; don't worry about how. I'm thinking if your job is so secret that your face can't be out on the Net you probably shouldn't be so readily identifiable.

Aren't pictures on the Net cool?!


----------



## Ravage (Jul 16, 2012)

Most pix are eighter from DWS (SOF Command) or made by private photographers from military/news media sites.
The rest is more or less a product of their imagination. Or lack there of.
GROM was never camera shy.....despite what its two former commanders liked to say.
The SOCOM "show and tell" in Tampa this year is a perfect example of such policies.


----------



## jasion (Jul 17, 2012)

3 more photos of G-boys in A-stan ? or i wrong?:


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2012)

Yup, pretty old.


----------



## kriss316 (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow.....all that kit and training looks vaguely familiar...

Gotta love the IMF

Great pics Rav...and I mean it!


----------



## Ravage (Aug 15, 2012)

Not my post SF budy.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 15, 2012)

Ravage said:


> As with most of my countrys Special Operations Forces, photos of GROM are rare, especially those taken during missions/operations.
> These two were taken in Ghansi not long ago:
> 
> Provides a small up-to-date glimpse into the Units equpiment.
> ...


 
Let me take you back to 2 Sep 2010 Rav.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 15, 2012)

Roger :)


----------



## kriss316 (Aug 15, 2012)

On July 26th, about 20 GROM soldiers were ambushed by over 80 insurgents. During 3 hours of firefight 20 of them were killed, and 14 were wounded. Only 2 GROM soldiers were slightly injured.  On link below is short reportage about this action. There is also a short video from soldier's helmet camera.

http://www.tvp.pl/publicystyka/tematyka-spoleczna/panorama/reportaze/grom-w-afganistanie/8267749


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 24, 2012)

On 1st November will be take place a premiere of book "My thirteen years in GROM". An author of this book Warrant Officer Andrzej K. was a soldier in GROM's Combat Team B (1998-2010). During his duty he carried out 4 combat tours in Iraq and one in Afghanistan. 






Below a lot of photos from book's  FB promo page.

Training in Kuwait before KAAOT terminal attack.






GROM and US Marine FAST.






One of the last pics before KAAOT attack.





and another

























Beginning of the war in Iraq, Umm Qasr.






In the middle GROM comannder col. Dariusz Zawadka (2008-2010)

























Christmas in Iraq (2003).











Mosul May 2004.






Near Baghdad March 2004.






Before Direct Action 2004.


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mosul March 2004.






December 2003 Baghdad before DA. GROM and SEALs (in the middle)






Mosul 2004 GROM soldier (left) and SEALs.






GROM and SEAL Mosul 16th March.






and another photo from the same action.






Before DA. GROM and SEAL.









































Road to Mosul.








Soldiers from Combat Team B in Baghdad 2007 or 2008 during CPP work. In the middle polish ambassador in Iraq gen. Edward Pietrzyk.


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 24, 2012)

Task Force 49 first tour Afghanistan 2007.


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 24, 2012)

VBSS training on the Baltic Sea Poland.











Book promo FB site

http://www.facebook.com/ProjektTrzynascie

http://www.facebook.com/ProjektTrzynascie


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 24, 2012)

Author WO Andrzej K. and CPO Chris Kyle in Iraq 2004.


----------



## Mack PL (Oct 25, 2012)

I wonder why he decided to not write this book under his real last name, while its not a big secret. Even above photo contain his last name(I mean unedited version). But ohh well, he must have some reasons. Anyway, I'm waiting for this book:)


----------



## Ravage (Oct 25, 2012)

Easy - it sells better.


----------



## Mack PL (Oct 25, 2012)

C'mon, most people will think his last name is Kisiel:)

ok, EOT


----------



## Loki (Oct 25, 2012)

Those A-stan pics look like so many places I drove around and walked, many memories. Great pictures!


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 26, 2012)

Baghdad 2007 or 2008. In left the residence of Polish ambassador.







More from Afghanistan (2007)






Below  late 2nd Lt. "Diabeł" (Devil). On March 30th he died in an accident during diving training. He served in GROM for 14 years. He was 3 times in Iraq, and 2 times in Afganistan.































GROM and British soldiers.
















Airdrop for Afghan Village.


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 27, 2012)

Iraq 2004.






Afghanistan 2007. GROM and ANSF. Two GROM soldiers wearing local clothes.






 The same guys different photo.































Afghanistan May 2008. Third TF-49 rotation.


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 28, 2012)

Iraq, GROM and SEAL.






Afghanistan 2007.




































VBSS in Poland.
















Combat Team B while promoting the game Medal Of Honor. 
































http://www.facebook.com/KruglerTacPhotos


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 28, 2012)

Combat Team B during capability show on international fair Balt Military Expo 2012.


































































Video from this event.

http://wiadomosci.wp.tv/i,Bez-komen...,mid,1043058,index.html?ticaid=6f6d8#m1043058

Preparation for next TF-49 rotation. It also a Cobmat Team B.


----------



## Future_Leader (Oct 29, 2012)

So....many...pictures! Eyes about...to burst from the awesomeness...please...no more! :ehh:


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kuwait training with FAST.






Probably in Iraq March 2003.
















Author WO Andrzej K. in Iraq.






GROM and SEAL.






In right SEAL with Polish roots "Drago", which was assigned to one of the GROM's Combat Section.






Afghanistan 2007.


----------



## kriss316 (Nov 3, 2012)

GROM operator in 2007






and GROM operators in 2012.











http://www.facebook.com/KruglerTacPhotos


----------



## kriss316 (Nov 5, 2012)

Short reportage about GROM's participation in work of Medal Of Honor. There is also, a video from Afghanistan.

http://www.tvn24.pl/polska-i-swiat,33,m/gra-w-grom,286462.html


----------



## kriss316 (Nov 19, 2012)

Iraq 2003/2004 





















WO Andrzej K. in Mosul.


----------



## Sniperwarfare97 (May 17, 2013)

Are there any Polish GROM units that uses P226, G36C and SG 552 combinations? If there is, can you show me a picture ?


----------



## Ravage (May 17, 2013)

Dude you are most definitely on the wrong boat to be asking those kind of questions.


----------



## RackMaster (May 17, 2013)

Sniperwarfare97 said:


> Are there any Polish GROM units that uses P226, G36C and SG 552 combinations? If there is, can you show me a picture ?


 
This is not a photo request type of site.  You MUST post an Introduction in the appropriate forum before you think of posting any where else and that includes responding to this post. 



Ravage said:


> Dude you are most definitely on the wrong boat to be asking those kind of questions.


 
You did the right thing by reporting the previous post but then leave it to the Staff to take care of; your input is not helpful.


----------



## Chris16 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## bob_trashy (Oct 20, 2013)

I followed all pages on the forum but I can not find the medical soldier back pocket with two closures , can you help me ?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 20, 2013)

bob_trashy said:


> I followed all pages on the forum but I can not find the medical soldier back pocket with two closures , can you help me ?



Hi Bob, welcome to the site.  Please read through the site rules, particularly the ones about introductions, before posting again.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2013)

bob_trashy said:


> I followed all pages on the forum but I can not find the medical soldier back pocket with two closures , can you help me ?



Is it for your mannequins?


----------



## bob_trashy (Oct 20, 2013)

no , I am a reservist in the French army land


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2013)

bob_trashy said:


> no , I am a reservist in the French army land


 
That information would have been good for your Intro post.


----------



## bob_trashy (Oct 20, 2013)

ok , i write this on


----------



## JohnnyKash (Jan 14, 2014)

may be the wrong section, but im currently looking for any sort of GROM issue patch/flag combo these guys might have warn, something like in this picture.


----------



## Mack PL (Jan 14, 2014)

The most common combination is polish flag in low vis and PW(Polish Fighting)

http://www.tvn24.pl/wideo/magazyny/byc-jak-grom-teraz-moze-kazdy,545241.html?playlist_id=12698

http://i.wp.pl/a/f/jpeg/29559/siwy_pz_600.jpeg


----------



## JohnnyKash (Jan 14, 2014)

Any idea on where to buy them from? Any members from Poland on here? I'd be willing to work a deal to get some authentic PL flags/military gear.


----------



## Mack PL (Feb 13, 2014)

http://survivalsklep.pl/akcesoria/229-patch-polska-walczaca-coyote-tan-od.html


----------

